# Any news on the viper?



## Helldogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Anyone hear anything new? Its getting toward the end of August and I have heard nothing. Its was supposed to be out late August early September but nothing but crickets.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Over on FB, Frank is saying it now looks like the 1st week in October.

Hoping he will comment on the Raider and Galactica.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

Classsic BSG viper or the new BSG viper? I got my Moebius pre-assembled BSG Viper Mark 2 and mark 7 last week. I haven't gotten the chance to opened the box and taken them out yet.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The_Engineer said:


> Classsic BSG viper or the new BSG viper? I got my Moebius pre-assembled BSG Viper Mark 2 and mark 7 last week. I haven't gotten the chance to opened the box and taken them out yet.



The TOS Viper is the next anticipated release...


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Classic Viper 1978.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

I just looked it up - the classic viper model looks cool. I take it, they will eventually release a pre-finished one as well? If so, I'll buy it (although I don't have the shelf space for it).


----------



## bigobear (Dec 11, 2012)

It was interesting today I was searching e-bay and they had an Original BSG from Moebius. the seller was out of japan.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Did they have photos of the kit and box or just say they had one? A lot of people try to get preorders and then delay until the kit is actually released. I seriously doubt anybody has a Moebius kit of the TOS BSG in hand yet- if it was possible it would be all over this forum.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Just a screen grab from the show. Is also asking $100!!! No mention of it being a preorder. There's a second Japanese seller using same photo, same price that does say preorder.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Funny how you can have 10 available of a kit that isn't even released yet.


----------



## bigobear (Dec 11, 2012)

I agree the ones i saw did not mention a pre-order and were $159.00. According to what I have read the OSBSG wont be out till early 2014.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Frank is saying end of 13 or early 14 for the Raider and Galactica.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

That sounds right. I went to my comic store which had the new Previews catalog and the classic Cylon Raider kit is listed with the note that it ships in January 2014.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

The Viper has officially been released in Japan. Just paid for my pre-orders and there are still stock at HLJ

http://www.hlj.com/product/MOE940/Sci


----------



## Helldogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Keep us posted ryoga! Take lots of pics when it shows up please.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Received mine today. I can't take too many pictures at the moment as I am still at the office but here is a general look at her taken with my camera phone. I will do a more comprehensive review and compare her to Revell's version tonight.









If you have a FB account, do follow me at https://www.facebook.com/BrucesScaleModelingDomain as I will be posting more updates there first


----------



## Helldogg (Aug 21, 2003)

YAHOOOO so watching with interest ryoga! Thank you


----------



## Helldogg (Aug 21, 2003)

I am guessing we are still about a month out from getting these in the US?


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Should be very soon, maybe about two weeks. If the timing is the same with the Battlestar Pegasus, a forthnight from now or maybe earlier, US will be getting their stock


----------



## Helldogg (Aug 21, 2003)

I hope you are right, I have been looking forward to this for a long time. So glad Moebius are doing these.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Okay, I've got two albums up at https://www.facebook.com/BrucesScaleModelingDomain . One is on the kit itself and the parts and another a comparison between the Moebius kit and Revell's. They're too lengthy to go through here so I'll just post some teaser images. Do visit my FB page for the full album









Moebius kit entails recessed panel lines, accurate laser cannons, landing gears, riveted canopy frame, and the list goes on so its a definite must have for BSG fans worldwide. Its slightly bigger and longer than the Revell kit. Only two areas that may disappoint, pilot figure is a little soft on the details but I like the helmet. And the decals ... I can't tell exactly what colour it is but it looks orangie red. May not be accurate.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm officially calling them the MK1A and MK1B:thumbsup:


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I see they made a great effort to reproduce 80s style panel lines on the kit...










Guess I'll stick to my Revell.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

You sure, Electric Indigo? Its a great kit. 








Moebius on the left, Revell on the right




And a little advise with the clear engine part. You'll need to remove those stubs so the engine cowlings can fit nicely together


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

It's much better then the old Monogram/Revell kit. Just wish Moebius would include more decals for the other computer screens in the cockpit and go back to listing Model Master/Testors colors instead of generic colors on their instruction sheets.


----------



## ViperRecon (Aug 3, 2010)

Very nice, thanks for the pics! One thing I notice is that the Y shaped butt plate at the aft end of Moebius' Viper (between the engines) seems to have the same problem Revell/Monogram's had - it looks like it sits too far forward so the detail bits are recessed to far. Not a huge problem, there was a replacement plate for the Revell/Monogram Viper so I'm sure the aftermarket will come through here as well. 

Can't wait to get mine!

Mark in Okinawa


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Aside from the massive proportional improvements, the recessed (as opposed to raised) panel lines make the old Revell kit opsolete. The landing gear is icing on the cake! Love this kit.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The rivets on the Moebius canopy look to be a bit too large and the landing gear wheels also look like they could be more detailed.


----------



## ViperRecon (Aug 3, 2010)

I've always thought the Viper's landing gear looked a little funky anyway, so I probably wouldn't use the ones in my kit. Still, just based on these pics, the needed fixes are pretty minor. Detailing up the gear bays is pretty simple, the rivets can be sanded off and replaced with Archer resin rivet decals if they have to be, the Y plate is the most complicated thing I see so far (gotta either wait for a replacement part or cast up your own). There is some missing detail on the exhausts that should be easy enough to replicate. There are free cockpit decals out there for the Revell/Monogram Viper that will probably look right at home in this one and Paul has some nice PE stuff planned for the kit as well... This is the kit we wished we had back in the 70's!

Mark in Okinawa


----------



## Barrymartin (May 17, 2013)

Great project, This product seems very durable. I bought this along with the Moebius Models Battlestar Galactica, and I have to say, the quality is excellent! Extremely durable pieces, that hold paint well. Clear and concise instructions, and awesome decals......


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

barrymartin said:


> great project, this product seems very durable. I bought this along with the moebius models battlestar galactica, and i have to say, the quality is excellent! Extremely durable pieces, that hold paint well. Clear and concise instructions, and awesome decals......


spam!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

ViperRecon said:


> There are free cockpit decals out there for the Revell/Monogram Viper that will probably look right at home in this one and Paul has some nice PE stuff planned for the kit as well... This is the kit we wished we had back in the 70's!
> 
> Mark in Okinawa


The decals your referring to can only be opened using Adobe Illustrator or CoralDRAW, so unless you have either program or one that can use the file type, you can't use these decals. The PE set is designed to light the interior, so if you use the supplied screen decals, they'll be hard to see anyway if your not planning to light the cockpit. 

If you look at the photo of the Moebius decal sheet, there seems to be room to add some other cockpit decals. To bad they didn't. But, that would not stop me from buying the kit, it's a big leap over the Revell/Monogram original.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

My Corel X4 could not open it- got a file corrupted error...


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

This morning I took a look through the Famous Space Ships of Fact and Fantasy at a couple of pictures for the Viper and they show no rivets on the canopy frame, which means Moebius goofed!! But they can always be sanded off.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

irishtrek said:


> This morning I took a look through the Famous Space Ships of Fact and Fantasy at a couple of pictures for the Viper and they show no rivets on the canopy frame, which means Moebius goofed!! But they can always be sanded off.


Moebius did NOT "goof". Rivets are clearly visible on the canopy frame of the studio mock-up in screen caps and in behind-the-scenes photos, so that's why I put them on the model. There are a number of subtle differences between the mock-up and the miniatures, and in a plastic kit it's not fiscally practical to include optional parts for every single difference. If the rivets offend you, feel free to sand them off.

Gary


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Screen caps shows the rivets clearly.


----------



## ViperRecon (Aug 3, 2010)

spock62 said:


> The decals your referring to can only be opened using Adobe Illustrator or CoralDRAW, so unless you have either program or one that can use the file type, you can't use these decals. The PE set is designed to light the interior, so if you use the supplied screen decals, they'll be hard to see anyway if your not planning to light the cockpit.
> 
> If you look at the photo of the Moebius decal sheet, there seems to be room to add some other cockpit decals. To bad they didn't. But, that would not stop me from buying the kit, it's a big leap over the Revell/Monogram original.


The Paragraphics PE set is indeed meant for lighting. The old MMI set designed for the Revell/Monogram Viper was not, which is what the decals I linked to were originally designed to be used with (I am the guy that created the decals). The MMI set is not required in order to use them, however.

You are correct that you will need software that can open the file (I believe Inkscape can handle this, and it's also free). I never created a JPG version because I find that you just lose too much of the minimal detail you can include on instrument panels this small in the conversion. They look great printed from any vector drawing program that can handle the file, however.

And hey, they're free! I can look into exporting the AI file to SVG if Inkscape complains about importing the Illustrator format, but it should import just fine. Can't speak to Corel Draw's ability to handle either file type, however...

I don't know for certain that these decals won't need some tweaking to work with Moebius' Viper cockpit yet, and they may not work at all with Paul's PE set, but anyone who wants to is free to do anything they want with them. I would be surprised if they weren't a pretty good fit (in fact I would bet that MMI's cockpit set can be made to fit in this kit too - something I intend to try as soon as I can get my hands on the kit!).

Mark in Okinawa


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

The decals open in Gimp.


----------



## Helldogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Getting more and more excited about this kit. Gary thank you for the rivets, it has bugged me since I was a kid I never got them to look right on the revell one! Also so slick the decals can do filming mockup and filming mini....THANK YOU ALL AT MOEBIUS. Now must patiently wait.....


----------



## ViperRecon (Aug 3, 2010)

Helldogg said:


> Getting more and more excited about this kit... Now must patiently wait.....


Yeah, being in Okinawa and hearing that these are out in Japan already has me hoping to find one in a local shop by the weekend... :woohoo:

Mark in Okinawa


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

The .ai file was easy to convert to JPEG...use a Mac.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll be using Paragraphix's set on her. Its designed to compliment lighting.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

ryoga said:


> You sure, Electric Indigo? Its a great kit.


Well, I didn't want to sound like a spoiled brat, I just think that if they go all the way and make a completely new mold, why not have it at 21st century standard?

The raised panel lines were my main issue with the old kits (I can live with all the other inaccuracies - painted right, it's a great model). Now we get a new & improved kit, and it has these trenches.

Gridlines - they're everywhere...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

At this scale the panel separation lines work for me- when you look at the show those lines are part of the look of the ship. I like machines to look like they wee assembled from parts instead of some extruded sculpture. After primer and paint those 'trenches' will not be as severe, it looks like Moebius might have anticipated the paint fill in.

I do regret the reworked 2001 Orion kit having most of the panel lines no longer present. I dread building mine as I will have to be scribing the entire hull when I start building it. A handful of decals will not do it for me, I like the parts & panels look of the original kit.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Gary K said:


> Moebius did NOT "goof". Rivets are clearly visible on the canopy frame of the studio mock-up in screen caps and in behind-the-scenes photos, so that's why I put them on the model. There are a number of subtle differences between the mock-up and the miniatures, and in a plastic kit it's not fiscally practical to include optional parts for every single difference. If the rivets offend you, feel free to sand them off.
> 
> Gary


Looking at the screen caps Ryoga posted the rivets are clear so then Moebius did not goof when they added the rivets to the canopy. But seeing as how the rivets are so pronounced then in MYHO Moebius did goof by making them so pronounced, it all depends on how one looks at it.:wave:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I think they're great as they are.

If you don't like them, or think that they are too pronounced, then haul out that sanding stick and go to town until they are as you want them to be.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

It think it looks Sierra Hotel. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

sg-99 said:


> I'm officially calling them the MK1A and MK1B:thumbsup:


Exactly.
Every plane in the world has variants with subtle alterations.

I can't wait for this kit.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Most of us can't wait for our LHS to get them in.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

I have given my kit over to Piscean Works so he can fine tune the lighting set he was developing for the BSG Fighter series. The original design catered to the Revell/Monogram kit so he'll need to see if it can work on the Moebius kit as well. The set when ready can be used on the Mark I, II and VII with varying options to capture the essence of each fighters, and will be made available to the public. 

Here is his WIP on the thrusters.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Whoa--I hadn't even considered a lighting kit for the Viper but that effect is cool enough I might have to have one...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I love that flutter the lighting has- each engine seems to have a slightly different cycle...


----------



## jzsauronzj (Oct 7, 2013)

bigobear said:


> I agree the ones i saw did not mention a pre-order and were $159.00. According to what I have read the OSBSG wont be out till early 2014.


For the Anniversary a couple of years ago, the original Raider, Viper, and Basestar were reissued. When they were originally released back in 78 there were 4 kits, the 4th one being the actual Galactica. The Galactica was not reissued because Glenn A Larson, who holds the exclusive rights to the Original Battlestar Galactica model and image, refused to allow its production for the anniversary (various reasons were given by him).

Glenn A Larson has finally caved and allowed a kit of the original Galactica (1978) to be issued. The only thing that is unfortunate in this is, unlike the other 3 Anniversary kits, this one is very different from the original kit in regards to assembly. The castings are all different, is what I mean. Fortuneately I got ahold of 2 of the original Galactica kits a few years ago and made RTV molds of all the pieces for my personal use only. I originally did this in order to fix various errors made in the original kit. 

Moebius Models, who is issuing this kit, make great kits and their castings are top quality. The only complaint I ever had with their kits is that the assembly instructions are lousy.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

jzsauronzj said:


> ...Glenn A Larson has finally caved and allowed a kit of the original Galactica (1978) to be issued. The only thing that is unfortunate in this is, unlike the other 3 Anniversary kits, this one is very different from the original kit in regards to assembly. The castings are all different, is what I mean...


You do realize that the Moebius kits (Viper, Raider, and Galactica) are completely different kits from the original release Revell kits (all but the Galactica which were re-released in 2008)?


----------



## jzsauronzj (Oct 7, 2013)

Absolutely I do realize the Moebius Kits are vastly different. However, for the 30th Anniversary of TOS BSG the 3 out of the 4 kits that Monogram/Revell produced back in 1978 were reissued. There were a few modifications done to the reissued kits to correct certain inaccuracies in the original models. ie: The Battlestar Galactica Cylon Basestar 30th Anniversary Revell 85-6443 Model Kit 2 is, piece for piece is exactly the same other than some refined details on the pieces themselves.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

jzsauronzj said:


> For the Anniversary a couple of years ago, the original Raider, Viper, and Basestar were reissued. When they were originally released back in 78 there were 4 kits, the 4th one being the actual Galactica. The Galactica was not reissued because Glenn A Larson, who holds the exclusive rights to the Original Battlestar Galactica model and image, refused to allow its production for the anniversary (various reasons were given by him).
> 
> Glenn A Larson has finally caved and allowed a kit of the original Galactica (1978) to be issued. The only thing that is unfortunate in this is, unlike the other 3 Anniversary kits, this one is very different from the original kit in regards to assembly. The castings are all different, is what I mean. Fortuneately I got ahold of 2 of the original Galactica kits a few years ago and made RTV molds of all the pieces for my personal use only. I originally did this in order to fix various errors made in the original kit.
> 
> Moebius Models, who is issuing this kit, make great kits and their castings are top quality. The only complaint I ever had with their kits is that the assembly instructions are lousy.


Not really. Monogram had fully intended to release the Galactica kit. They were improving the kits themselves to be more "studio accurate." However, they brought in the guy from Timeslip Creations with his resin Galactica and decided they may as well do an all-new tooling because the kit was so inaccurate. So they decided to do just the three kits and leave the Galactica out. (The Base Star was the most accurate of the suite of kits going in; it was pantographed off the filming miniature.) The "Glen Larson didn't want the kit released" story is a modeler's "urban legend."


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

^^^^

All true.

Larson had no input.


----------



## Helldogg (Aug 21, 2003)

So hlj is sold out and my lhs has no info. I am guessing the vipers have been delayed? Last I heard they were supposed to be shipping.

Anyone got news? Release dates? Something?


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Moebius says the arrival is "imminent." CultTVman says, "Hope they arrive in the next week."

Hang in there. It sounds like they should be here literally any day now.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Those kits are shipped from China on large, slow cargo vessels. You can't tell when a ship is supposed to cross the Atlantic, accounting for weather, choppy seas, etc.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

seaQuest said:


> Those kits are shipped from China on large, slow cargo vessels. You can't tell when a ship is supposed to cross the Atlantic, accounting for weather, choppy seas, etc.


Um, if the cargo ship is crossing the Atlantic, they're REALLY lost! 

Gary


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

You beat me to it, GK!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

HAHAHAHA .. that would also explain why it is taking so long :tongue:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

And one must not forget the shut down that's furloughed a lot of customs inspectors :-(


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

CultTVman has sent out pre-order payment notice. Anytime now


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Whoops! My bad! Cylon brain fart.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I was just perusing eBay and found that at least one Hobby Retailer - in Providence, Rhode Island - is claiming to have these in-stock. 

Linky --- I'm not endorsing this seller, simply passing on the information as I found it. I'll wait 'til they hit the store shelves at my local HobbyTown USA, but know that there are plenty of others who get pretty excited about this sort of thing and are chompin' at the bit to order theirs, so thought I'd pass this on.


----------



## bigobear (Dec 11, 2012)

Well I just got news Cult TV Man just shipped mine so hopefully I'll have it in a few days.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Starship Modeler has them in.


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

Megahobby is in the process of shipping these models as well.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

In Stock at the SM Store for $24.95: http://www.starshipmodeler.biz/shop/index.cfm/product/2765/132-classic-colonial-viper.cfm


----------



## bigobear (Dec 11, 2012)

Got mine last night. It looks great.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Got a question about the stand for this kit. Why does the base have an etching of North America when the Galactica is not even from Earth??? And the new BSG Viper also has the same on its stand base. don't know about any one else here but I would prefer if the base had no etching like that for these BSG kits.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

irishtrek said:


> Got a question about the stand for this kit. Why does the base have an etching of North America when the Galactica is not even from Earth??? And the new BSG Viper also has the same on its stand base. don't know about any one else here but I would prefer if the base had no etching like that for these BSG kits.


My best guess would be that Moebius is just simply re-using the same stand for every kit as a way to cut tooling costs as much as possible. No real need to make a new stand for every kit. Because the etching is on the underside of the stand, it is easy to make it go away with a coat of paint.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

BWolfe said:


> My best guess would be that Moebius is just simply re-using the same stand for every kit as a way to cut tooling costs as much as possible. No real need to make a new stand for every kit. Because the etching is on the underside of the stand, it is easy to make it go away with a coat of paint.


That's pretty much what I figured too but I would prefer not to paint the base or the vertical piece of the stand because if it's clear then it looks less like it's being supported by a display stand. And I don't really care for the idea of removing the etching and clear coating scratches left by sand paper. Too bad Moebius can't remove it them selves and replace the etching with a decal. The etching is ok for the Spindrift or the Orion space Clipper after all they're from Earth, but not for the Vipers. I'll have to figure something else out for a stand.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's a reproduction of the old Aurora kit stand from the 1960s. The best stand ever for displaying airplanes and spaceships, IMHO. Changing it would be blasphemy.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

IIRC the classic Aurora stand had the graphic lines molded on the inside of the base- if that is the case just paint over the top surface. If they are molded on the upper surface, some sand paper will remove the offensive markings.

I like the classic stand- it reminds me of the original kits I enjoyed growing up and reaffirms that Moebius is the new standard bearer, not the euphemistically named 'Polar Lights.'


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I know it's a reproduction of the old Aurora stand.
And as I stated in my previous post I don't like the idea of painting the stand because as JohnP said it is the best stand for displaying model air craft and space ships such as a Viper. And besides I would prefer a display stand molded in clear instead of opaque such as white or grey or.......


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

I can rationalize the base of the display stand having a map of the Western Hemisphere - after all, the Galactica *was* looking for Earth. However, I've discovered a far more serious mistake. Stamped inside both the Viper and Cylon Raider models are the words "MADE IN CHINA". We KNOW for a fact that the ships were not constructed on Earth, so for me, this is a deal-killer. The horror.... the horror....

Gary


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Gary K said:


> I can rationalize the base of the display stand having a map of the Western Hemisphere - after all, the Galactica *was* looking for Earth. However, I've discovered a far more serious mistake. Stamped inside both the Viper and Cylon Raider models are the words "MADE IN CHINA". We KNOW for a fact that the ships were not constructed on Earth, so for me, this is a deal-killer. The horror.... the horror....
> 
> Gary


LOL! Too funny.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Gary K said:


> I can rationalize the base of the display stand having a map of the Western Hemisphere - after all, the Galactica *was* looking for Earth. However, I've discovered a far more serious mistake. Stamped inside both the Viper and Cylon Raider models are the words "MADE IN CHINA". We KNOW for a fact that the ships were not constructed on Earth, so for me, this is a deal-killer. The horror.... the horror....
> 
> Gary


:wave:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Gary K said:


> I can rationalize the base of the display stand having a map of the Western Hemisphere - after all, the Galactica *was* looking for Earth. However, I've discovered a far more serious mistake. Stamped inside both the Viper and Cylon Raider models are the words "MADE IN CHINA". We KNOW for a fact that the ships were not constructed on Earth, so for me, this is a deal-killer. The horror.... the horror....
> 
> Gary


So then, are you saying they came to Earth centuries ago but at the same time their Vipers were not constructed here on Earth??? Talk about confusing.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Use the landing gear, problem solved.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

irishtrek said:


> So then, are you saying they came to Earth centuries ago but at the same time their Vipers were not constructed here on Earth??? Talk about confusing.


Everybody knows that Lorne Greene's Galactica came to Earth in 1981. My unassailable logic wins again!

Gary


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Like, OMG, Gary is turning into one of us!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ya know, I never thought of it as a problem. The "real" vehicles wouldn't be mounted on a stand, so what the heck.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

robiwon said:


> Like, OMG, Gary is turning into one of us!


Never! 

Gary


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

If you are using the landing gear than you really dont need a stand, although you could probably use the stand that Round 2 offers. If you arent using the gear, Starship Modeller sells a 15 " launch rail that looks pretty cool. I might get it at about $45.


----------



## weird (Jul 24, 2007)

Gary K said:


> Everybody knows that Lorne Greene's Galactica came to Earth in 1981. My unassailable logic wins again!
> 
> Gary


You know that that never really happened. It was just someone having a nightmare.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Gary K said:


> Everybody knows that Lorne Greene's Galactica came to Earth in 1981. My unassailable logic wins again!
> 
> Gary


Maybe so, but 1981 is not the same as _centuries ago. And even if it were then the space time continuam thingy is all messed up!!!
And I know I miss spelled that word._


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

Easy mistake to make. The correct spelling is "1980"


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

john_trek said:


> Easy mistake to make. The correct spelling is "1980"


Sorry - I'm still on Galactic Savings Time, which is when you set your calendars one year ahead. You humans don't know about it - yet.

Gary


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

It must've gotten missed amongst all of the planning charts and demolition orders. Sorry....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

jaws62666 said:


> If you are using the landing gear than you really dont need a stand, although you could probably use the stand that Round 2 offers. If you arent using the gear, Starship Modeller sells a 15 " launch rail that looks pretty cool. I might get it at about $45.


Looks like this finished:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/viperrevell1.html


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

John P said:


> Looks like this finished:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/viperrevell1.html


*HTTP Server Error 503*

No available server to handle this request


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

The Cylons intercepted it.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

weird said:


> You know that that never really happened. It was just someone having a nightmare.


 
We all had that nightmare!:tongue:


Max Bryant


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Griffworks said:


> *HTTP Server Error 503*
> 
> No available server to handle this request


You picked the one hour this week my site was down.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

John P said:


> Looks like this finished:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/viperrevell1.html


Can't see. Does that launch rail include the launch sled?


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Two interesting reviews of the new Viper kit on page 4 of this thread over on Starship:
http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=108705&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=90
I'm also made a pattern for scratchbuilding a cockpit for the Revellgram that sounds like it will fit the Moebius kit as well and am finishing up artwork for decals for the cockpit. They're all going into this album:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/user/jkirkphotos/library/Galactica?sort=6&page=1


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Somewhere in this album, currently this page:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/user/j...trumentsSmall_zpsfda6dc03.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0
is the nearly complete artwork for the Mk I instruments. The problem with this artwork is that at 1/32 scale, virtually none of this detail will be visible. So once I finish scanning the last couple episodes looking for anything I don't have (still haven't seen those two long skinny panels [using someone else's artwork as a temporary placeholder] and missing two or three words/labels on the clock panel), and screw heads on the front panels - d-oh! - I will start converting these into a coarseness/resolution that will look half decent in a tiny size.
But if anyone is curious about the MK 1 instruments, or scratch-building in a larger scale, these may be useful. 
Oh, and if anyone knows what those two long skinny panels are, or what the missing labels say, or see any errors, please let me know!
Click on the magnifying glass in the lower right corner to get a slightly bigger image. Then click on the magnifying glass in the lower right corner again to get a much bigger image.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks for the artwork, Starseeker! I'd love to see what you come up with in 1/32.


----------



## ViperRecon (Aug 3, 2010)

starseeker said:


> Somewhere in this album, currently this page:
> http://s1004.photobucket.com/user/j...trumentsSmall_zpsfda6dc03.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0
> is the nearly complete artwork for the Mk I instruments. The problem with this artwork is that at 1/32 scale, virtually none of this detail will be visible. So once I finish scanning the last couple episodes looking for anything I don't have (still haven't seen those two long skinny panels [using someone else's artwork as a temporary placeholder] and missing two or three words/labels on the clock panel), and screw heads on the front panels - d-oh! - I will start converting these into a coarseness/resolution that will look half decent in a tiny size.
> But if anyone is curious about the MK 1 instruments, or scratch-building in a larger scale, these may be useful.
> ...


Yeah, Joel says on his page that they will reduce just fine but that wasn't my experience, so I redrew all of them in Illustrator for my decal set (would have had to anyway to make them fit MMI's parts). Even then, I ended up leaving off the labels - the panels are just too small and I thought it made them look cluttered. The white lines grouping the knobs and switches are there for the most part, but that was as far as I went. The entire set isn't much bigger than a couple of postage stamps...

Mark in Okinawa


----------

